# Small white things?



## stonesour7 (May 10, 2008)

Hey my first post. 

so heres my problem. I have these odd white things in my tank. I tried to rub them off with everything from a scrubber to a razor, nothing worked. I have some pictures here and was wondering if anyone can tell me what they are, and if they are bad. Also they do not move AT ALL and also seem to only form on my internal overflow. Here's some pictures.

0509082155-01.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

0509082155-01.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Heres some info on my tank setup. As far as I know the only water quality problem I have is high nitrates (around 80 ppm). the only thing alive in there is some live rock (about 60-65 lbs) and a chocolate chip starfish. 

72 gallon bow front.
marineland tidepool
protein skimmer
uv
automatic topoff system
t5 atinic lights


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Those are feather duster worms, nothing to worry about. They secrete a hard shell in the form of those white tubes they live in. Their mouth is the feather that comes out to filter-feed.They can deplete calcium levels in the tank, so if growing stony corals is your thing, you may want to keep them in check.


----------



## stonesour7 (May 10, 2008)

o ok cool. Thanks for the reply


----------



## wouhou25 (Jun 16, 2008)

maybe its a ick disease


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

wouhou25 said:


> maybe its a ick disease


I don't think so ick doesn't come in the shape of a worm I don't think. The are Feather Dusters they were on my first tank. They are good filter feeders.


----------



## racermike27 (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are definitely small feather dusters. They pose no harm but they can get annoying to clean of every now and then.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

ive had my tank for over 6months and i havent had any of those.. why do some tanks get them and others dont?


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

most of the time they come in on the live rock you purchase...they should be able to be scraped off the glass with a blade though...mine come off my live rock easy enough with a pair of tweezers..

Rick


----------

